# sisal rope and food colouring safe ???



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just trying tofind out if untreated sisal rope is safe to use with rabbits as i was
thinking of hanging some toilet roll tubes up with hay inside. I know its safe for bird as i use it for our parrot.

Also i was thinking untreaded pine food coloured to make it diffrent would this be safe? Again we use this for our bird and its safe for him so thought maybe be safe for rabbits ....

Thanks any advice would be appreciatted
kirsty


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

khumphrey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just trying tofind out if untreated sisal rop is safe to use with rabbits as i was
> thinking of hanging some toilet roll tubes up with hay inside. I know its safe for bird as i use it for our parrot.
> ...


sorry to sound silly but what is sisal rop?? xx


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> sorry to sound silly but what is sisal rop?? xx


Sorry i meant sisal rope  its a natural rope
its also used on cat scratching posts


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

khumphrey said:


> Sorry i meant sisal rope  its a natural rope
> its also used on cat scratching posts


Oh right ok well i dont see why it wudnt be safe to be honest and your bun wud probably enjoy it! xx

Welcome to the forum by the way xxx


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks will have to give it go
have been here a while but not really in this section lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

khumphrey said:


> Thanks will have to give it go
> have been here a while but not really in this section lol


well we are a friendly lot (most of us lol) so pop along whenever you want and join in! What breed of rabbit have you got and do you have any pics? xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

wouldnt a metal hay rack be better for hay? i wouldimaginethey would chew a loo roll to pieces!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> wouldnt a metal hay rack be better for hay? i wouldimaginethey would chew a loo roll to pieces!


Yeah but buns love toilet roll tubes and trying to get stuff out of them!! Its a game for them!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

mine love toilet roll tubes too, dont take them long to chew them but its free and they love it


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

They have a hay rack but it hought it might give them something
else to do also if i hang them up a little (not to high) it might 
be a bit more interesting rather than just giving them it 
which i will do aswell

Kellyrich - Were getting to baby rabbits later on today hopefully, we went to see them last week at the breeders and she phoned us and said they'd be ready today WOOO HOOO  Not sure on species :blush2: were to excited we forgotto ask:blush2:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

khumphrey said:


> They have a hay rack but it hought it might give them something
> else to do also if i hang them up a little (not to high) it might
> be a bit more interesting rather than just giving them it
> which i will do aswell
> ...


Oh how exciting!! Let us know how you got on!! and get some pics on here for us all to see!! And if there is anything you need to know dont be afraid to ask, everybody is helpful on here!!

Shortbackandsides - the metal hayracks can be dangerous, one lady i know had to have her rabbit put to sleep beacuse he got his leg caught on one and broke his leg and there was nothing they could do!!


----------

